# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات > [تقرير] عندمـ،ـا تتحـ،ـدث الصناعـ،ـة الألمانيـ،ـة >>> BMW 7 Series 750 Li Sedan

## thereallove

**

*الجمال لا يختلف عليه إثنان والمتعة أساسها الراحة ,*
*وعندما يجتمع الجمال والمتعة والراحة فى شئ واحد فحقاً إنه الإبداع ,* 
 
*عشقى لسيارات الـ BMW لم يأتى من فراغ ,*
*لأنك عندما تريد أن تكون متميزاً ستبحث دائماً عن التميز والمثالية ,*

 
*والآن سآخذكم فى جولة أتمنى أن تكون ممتعة إن شاء الله ,*
*مع BMW 7 Series 750 Li Sedan ,*

 
*كما تلاحظون دقة التصميم والإنسابية المطلقة فى كل تفاصيل السيارة ,* 
*::: تفاصيل* *BMW 7 Series 750 Li Sedan** :::*

*تعتبر الفئة السابعة BMW 7 Series المتخصصة ضمن شريحتها لما يتعلق بمستوى انبعاث الكربون ,*
*حيث تم تصميمها وفقا لاستراتيجية Efficient Dynamics BMW والتي تزواج بين العديد من المبتكرات التقنية ,*
*لتمنح أداء مدهشا ومعدلات مخفضة في مستويات استهلاك الوقود وانبعاث ثاني أوكسيد الكربون ,*


*يعتبر المحرك BMW 750 Li المؤلف من ثماني اسطوانات حيث تم تجهيزه بتقنية التوربو الثنائي ,*
*والتقطير المباشر للوقود والمحرك يمثل الطراز الأعلى ضمن الفئة السابعة والنموذج الأكثر كفاءة من حيث الأداء ,*
*حيث يستطيع تحقيق أداء يعادل قوة 407 أحصنة وتحقيق تسارع من صفر إلى 100 كيلومتر في الساعة في غضون 5.2 ثانية ,* 
 
*فيما يتعلق بالتصميم الداخلي تمثل BMW 7 Series تجسيداً عصرياً للرفاهية المطلقة ,*
*إذ تتميز بالرحابة التي تمنحها للسائق والركاب بكونها استثنائية وعلى درجة عالية من الرقي والجاذبية ,*
*وفي الحقيقة يمنح التصميم الداخلي للسيارة شعورا بالتناغم الجمالي بفضل المواد عالية الجودة والمساحة الرحبة والرفاهية المطلقة ,*

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
*من جانب آخر، تم تصميم قمرة القيادة لمنح شعور بالمتعة المطلقة أثناء القيادة ,*
*حيث يضم الجيل الأحدث من نظام متحكمات iDrive للقيادة الذكية من BMW شاشة عرض ,*
*بحجم 10.2 بوصة وقدرة عرض عالية الدقة للصور الأمر الذي يتيح تحكما سلسا ,*
*بوظائف الترفيه وقراءة البيانات ونظام الملاحة والاتصالات اللاسلكية التي تم تزويد السيارة بها ,*

 
*ما يميز BMW 7 Series هو الاهتمام الخاص بتوفير قدر أكبر من الراحة في القسم الخلفي من السيارة ,*
*عبر زيادة محاور العجلات التي باتت بحجم 140 مليمتر لتوفر بالتالي مساحة إضافية في الداخل ,*
*وفي الواقع، فإن BMW 7 Series تمنح حضورا طبيعيا أكبر ومزايا رياضية عالية وأناقة في غاية الدقة ,*

 
*هذا، وقد تفوقت BMW على الدوام على نظيراتها بمزايا الرفاهية والأداء العالي ,*
*لطرز السيارات التي تطرحها وبالاعتماد على العديد من المزايا الفريدة مثل الاتساق الديناميكي للسيارة ,*
*والمظهر الجانبي المنخفض والمنبسط والسطوح المنحوتة تمنح هذه السيارة شخصية لا تظاهى ,*

 
 
 

*يتبـ،ـع ,,,*

----------


## thereallove

*تعتبر السلامة أهم أولويات سيارات BMW 7 Series حيث جرى تعزيزها ,*
*من خلال هيكلية السيارة المطورة وأنظمة السلامة التفاعلية والتي يمكن التحكم بها إلكترونياً ,*
*ويتم تجهيز كلا الطرازين بوسائد هوائية جانبية ورأسية ومساند رأسية في الأمام ,*
*تعمل في حال الاصدام وإطارات تعمل من دون هواء ومؤشر للكشف عن عيوب الإطارات ,* 
*إلى جانب ذلك تأتي BMW 7 Series مزودة بطيف واسع من لمسات الراحة وخيارات الترفيه المبتكرة ,*
*ويمكن القول إن* 
*BMW 7 Series** يتربع على ناصية السيارات عالية الفخامة ,*
*بفضل تزويده بمنفذ الناقل التسلسي العالمي USB والنظام السمعي متعدد القنوات ,*
*ونظام الأقراص الفيديوية الرقمية DVD في الخلف وتكييف الهواء الاتوماتيكي ,*
*في أربع مناطق ونظام تهوية المقاعد الفعال وتصميم المقاعد التفاعلي والمريح ,*

*Active Headrest* 
*وسائـ،ـد الـ،ـرأس النشطـ،ـه*

*ليست مجرد اكسسوارات وبطانه متحركه للإسترخاء فقط بل هي وسيلة خفيه ,*
*من وسائل بي ام دبليو لحماية عنق الركاب من الصدمات المرتده اثناء وقوع الحادث لا سمح الله ,* 
*أليـ،ـة الوسائـ،ـد* 
*يتم تفعيلها عبر حساسات Crash Sensor وسوف أتي الى شرحها لاحقا ,*
*فترسل اشارات الى وسائد الرأس وتقوم بدراسة الوضع في اجزاء الثانيه ,*
*وتقوم بتقليل المسافه بين الوسائد والعنق وتعمل كدعامه قويه ,* 
*BFD- Brake Force Display*
*نظـ،ـام عـ،ـرض قـ،ـوة الكبـ،ـح* 
*أليتـ،ـه* 
*هو اضائة المصابيح الإحتياطيه في حالة الكبح المفاجئ او الكبح القوي ,*
*لتوضيح مدى قوة الكبح للسائق الخلفي حيث يتم ارسال المعلومات بمجرد ضغط المكابح ,*
*بقوه عبر اشاره كهربيه الى المصابيح الخلفيه خلال 5 اجزاء من الثانيه ,*
*وسبب سرعة الأستجابه هي تقنية LED ... شرح القتنيه بالأسفل ,* 
*محرك V8*
*Auto Start Function*
*وظيفـ،ـة التشغيـ،ـل والتوقـ،ـف التلقائـ،ـي* 
*بي ام دبليو المبهره قامت بوضع هذه الميزه لتقليل استهلاك الوقود ,*
*وحازت على جائزة صديق البيئه العالميه في ألمانيا حيث ان هذه الخدمه تقوم أليا ,*
*بإطفاء المحرك في حالة توقفك عند الإشاره او في الزحام من غير ضغط زر الإيقاف ,*
*وفي حالة عزمت على التحرك يزأر محرك بي ام دبليو ويرجع الى حالة النشاط دون تأخير ,* 
*Adaptive Headlight*
*المصابيـ،ـح المكيفـ،ـه* 
*تعمل مصابيح بي ام دبليو كمبيوتريا بواسطة تروس تقوم بتحريك العدسات ,*
*بزاويه 45 درجه يمين ويسارا وتكون موصله معلوماتيا بالمقود وحركته ,*
*فتنير الطريق مع حركة المقود لكي تسمح لك برؤية أفضل ,*
*وتغطي اكبر مساحه اثناء الإنعطاف ,* 
*Auto Beam*
*الضـ،ـوء التلقائـ،ـي* 
*أليـ،ـة النظـ،ـام* 
*يقوم بخفض المصابيح الأماميه الى المستوى الواطي في حالة مواجه لمركبه اخرى في الأمام ,*
*وحينما يكون الطريق خاليا يقوم أليا بالإنتقال الى المصابيح العاليه لإناره افضل ,*
*وهذا بفضل كاميرات مراقبه في الأمام والخلف بإمكانها إلتقاط ضوء المصابيح ,*
*للسيارات القادمه من الأمام من مسافة 1000 متر و في الخلف من مسافة نصف كيلومتر ,*
*وبإمكانك تفعيل وتعطيل هذه الخاصيه بكسبة زر ,* 
*Cruise Control*
*نظـ،ـام التجـ،ـاوز النشـ،ـط* 
*أليـ،ـة النظـ،ـام* 
*يقوم هذا النظام عبر استشعار انعكاس الحزم الموجيه لـ 3 رادارات مزروعه ,*
*في مقدمة السياره بإلتقاط اي جسم غريب يدخل مسار المركبه اثناء القياده ,*
*ويعمل على تخفيف سرعة السياره ,* 
*مواصفاتـ،ـه* 
*يعمل هذا النظام وفق السرعه من 30 كم وتحت 180 كم في الساعه ,*
*ويغطي مسافة 120 متر في المحيط الأمامي للسياره ,*
*وبعكس الأنظمه الأخرى الموجوده حاليا في السوق ,*
*يكون نظام بي ام دبليو قادرا على ضبط سرعة السياره ,*
*مع سرعة المركبه اللتي في الأمام وهذه بحد ذاتها ميزه عظيمه ,* 
*ACC- Stop/Go Function*
*خاصيـ،ـة التوقـ،ـف التـ،ـام والإنطـ،ـلاق* 
*أليـ،ـة النظـ،ـام* 
*يأتي هذا النظام مكملا لنظام ACC ( الكروز كنترول ) ,*
*بحيث ان سرعة المركبه تتناقص تدريجيا حسب سرعة السياره ,*
*التي امامك حتى في حالة ابطأ السرعه الى سرعة صفر ,*
*وإذا تحركت السياره اللتي امامك تبدأ سيارتك بالتسارع ,*
*دون الحاجه لضغط دواسة الوقود ,* 
*Crash Sensor*
*حسـ،ـاس التصـ،ـادم* 
*نظـ،ـام السلامـ،ـه الإلكترونـ،ـي المتقـ،ـدم*
*ASE - Advanced Safety Electronics* 
*أليتـ،ـه* 
*في حالة وقوع حادث يقوم هذا النظام بإستشعار التصادم ,*
*ومن ثم يعمل على فتح قفل الأبواب تلقائيا للسماح للركاب بالهرب ,*
*وسرعته الخرافيه في الإستجابه ترجع لإستخدام الالياف البصريه,*
*التي تقوم بنقل المعلومات عبر شبكه معلوماتيه معقده داخل السياره ,*
*يقوم عبر حساسات مزروعه في جميع اركان السياره وجهاتها ,*
*بإلتقاط اول اشاره للتصادم ويفعل انظمة السلامه وايضا منها فتح قفل الأبواب ,* 
*HiFi Professional LOGIC7 System* 
*نظام صوتي يعد ثاني أفضل نظام صوتي في العالم يعرف بـ لوجك7 يغذي 13 سماعه ,*
*منتشره في مقصورة بي ام دبليو الداخلية حيث يحيطك بصوت عالية الدقه ونقاء عجيب ,* 
*VCS- Voice Control System*
*نظـ،ـام الأوامـ،ـر الصوتيـ،ـه* 
*فلسفة بي ام : Just give the word ... BMW will complet the mission*
*فقط أعط الأمر ... بي ام دبليو سوف تنفذ ,* 
*النظـ،ـام* 
*يستطيع نظام بي ام دبليو بإستيعاب 500 لفظ مبرمجه مسبقا ,*
*فحين اعطائك للامر يقوم بتكررا الأمر عليك للتأكد من صحته ومن ثم يقوم بالتنفيذ ,* 
*وظائـ،ـف النظـ،ـام* 
*التحكم بنظام الملاحه*
*التحكم بنظام البلوتوث*
*التحكم بالأتصال*
*الطقس*
*قرائة الإيميلات*
*قرائة الرسائل النصيه القصيره*
*التليفون*
*الراديو* 
*Head Up Display*
*العـ،ـرض المعلوماتـ،ـي* 
*نظام رائع جدا وهو عباره عن شاشة ( بروجيكتور ) مزروع أسفل الطبلون ,*
*يقوم بعكس المعلومات المهه للسائق على الزجاج الأمامي ,*
*ويضمن لك عدم إزاحة نظرك عن الطريق اثناء القياده ,* 
*المعلومـ،ـات التـ،ـي يمدهـ،ـا النظـ،ـام* 
*السرعه وتعليمات نظام الملاحه ,*
*الإتجاهات وايضا يغذي نظام الكروز كنترول ACC ,* 
*ميزتـ،ـه* 
*دقه عالية ووضوح مبهر حتى في حالة سطوع الشمس ,*
*وترجع هذه الدقه العاليه الى تقنية AMLCD وهي اختصار لـ*
*Active Matrix Liquid Crystal Display* 
*وتمركز الدقه في تقنية العدسه الفريده من نوعها وتعرف بـ FFP ,* 
*وهي اختصار لـ Free Form Prism ,* 
*iDrive*
*نظـ،ـام أي درايـ،ـف* 
*أستطيع ان اقول انه نظام غني عن التعريف حين الخوض ,*
*في مميزات مركبات بي ام دبليو وبالتحديد في الموديلات الجديده ,* 
*فلسفة بي ام دبليو في هذا النظام : وظائف كثيره في أزرار قليله ,* 
*حيث تقوم هذه الفسلفه العصريه المفعمه بالتكنولوجيا الحديثه ,*
*بجعل السائق يتحكم بوظائف السياره دون الحاجه لتحريك يديه أو لمس الشاشه ,*
*او الإنثناء للأمام لكبس زر معين مثل بقية السيارات الفارهه بل تتيح لك التجول بحريه ,*
*في انظمه السياره بطابع خاص مع ملمس مخملي تستطيع ان تتناغم به ,*
*مع ترسانة التكنولوجيا بكل سهوله ,* 
*من الوظائف التي يتحكم بها نظام اي درايف* 
*نظام الملاحه*
*نظام الترفيه*
*التكييف*
*الإتصال* 
*ATM - Adaptive Transmission Management*
*مديـ،ـر التعشيـ،ـق المكيـ،ـف* 
*من اروع الأنظمه* 
*حيث انه نظام ذكي يقوم بإستشعار اسلوبك في القياده ,*
*ويعمل على اختيار الترس المناسب في التعشيق في الوقت المناسب ,*
*ويلغي الحاجه للتغيرات الغير مرغوب بها. خاصه في المنعطفات ,* 
*Lane Departure Warning*
*نظـ،ـام التحذيـ،ـر مـ،ـن مغـ،ـادرة المسـ،ـار* 
*أليـ،ـة النظـ،ـام* 
*يعتمد هذا النظام على كاميرات مزروعه بجانب المرأه للروئيا الخلفيه للسائق ,*
*تقوم بإلتقاط صور للطريق أمام السياره في النهار و في اليل عبر خطوط الحزم الضوئيه ,*
*للمصابيح الأماميه. يتم ارسال الصور الى وحدة التحكم المركزيه في السياره ويتم تحليلها ,*
*ثم يقوم النظام بتحديد علامات الطريق ( المسارات +عيون القطط ) بشكل مؤقت فيتم حفظ*
*مكانها ,*
*فإذا همت السياره بالخروج عن المسار وقبل ان تتجاوزه فعليا يتم تنشيط النظام ويرسل اهتزازات ,*
*عبر مقود السياره كفيله بتحذير السائق ويعمل النظام أليا بعد تجاوز سرعة 70 كم في الساعه ,*
*هذا بالإضافه لضوء تحذير بالمرأه كما هو واضح بالصوره ,* 



 
*السعر 1.350.000 جنيه وهو فى الحقيقة سعر مرتفع جداااا لمن يريد أن يمتلكها ,*
*وهو بالنسبة لحلم إمتلاك سيارة من أفضل سيارات العالم إن لم تكن الأفضل ليس بمرتفع ,*
*ولكن بالنسبة لمميزاتها فهو سعر طبيعى جداً ولذلك قليلاً من يمتلك سيارة بهذه الشخصية ,*
*وأنا أريد أن أكون من هؤلاء وأترككم الآن مع صور لهذه الرائعة ...*

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
*تم بحمد الله وأتمنى إن الموضوع يكون عجبكم إن شاء الله ,*
*وأكيد سعيد جداً لو عرفت رأيكم فى أول تقرير أكتبه ,*
*بالتوفيق دائماً إن شاء الله ,*
*فى رعاية الله ,,,*

تحياااااااااااااااااااااااتي  :f: 

الامبراااااااااااطور

----------


## sameh atiya

تقرير جميل قوي تسلم ايدك يا أحمد باشا  :f:

----------


## thereallove

مشكوووووووووووور مرورك يا باشااااااااااااااااا

----------


## الأزهري المصري



----------


## رحمة



----------


## أحلى كلمة



----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## مصطفى سلام

ما أبدع العقول المبتكرة ،،،
مصطفى سلام

----------


## قلب مصر



----------


## a_leader

الف مبروك حبيبى  :f:

----------


## thereallove

الله يبارك فيك يا باشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

1000 مبروك أخى الحبيب على الجائزة
عقبال ما تفوز بعريتين واحدة بى إم تاخدها لنفسك
وواحدة تانية تهديها لى

----------


## اليمامة

الف مبروك على الجايزة..ال bmw تستاهل الفوز.

----------


## طائر الشرق

مبروك يا عم

----------


## thereallove

الله يبارك فيكم جميعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

سعيد بتهنئتكم الرائعه والرقيقه

----------


## فراشة

أخى أحمـــــــــد

الإمبراطــــــــــــور



ألف مبروك الجائزة المستحقه

دائما متميز



كل الأمنيات بالتوفيق والتميز دائما




 

تحياااااااااااااااتى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مبروووك يا احمد

----------


## drmustafa



----------


## thereallove

الله يبارك فيكم جمييييييييعا

----------


## sad man

انا جاى مخصوص عشان اهنى حبى

الف مبروك ياحبى

والله العظيم فرحان كان انا اللى اخدتها بالظبط

طبعا محنا واحد ياحبى

الف الف مبروك ياحبى
تستحقها عن جدااااااااااااااره

وعقبال الاشراف ان شاء الله

وانت اهل لها ياحبى

مبرووووووووووك

----------


## لمسه

شفت وشى حلو عليك ازااااااااااى 

المكسب بالنص هه  هنا 

يعنى عربه ليك وعجله ليه كده عنى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


الف مبروك يابوحمييييييييييييييييييد يابوالدهب

----------


## nour2005

thereallove

دمت متميزاً

----------


## اسكندرانى

مع اطيب امنياتى بدوام النجاح والتالق

----------


## zizoYAzizo

موضوع اكثر من رائع الصراحه تسلم ايدك

----------


## thereallove

مشكوووووووور مرورك الغالي

----------

